# Vera Wang Princess



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just sampled this at Sephora and I really like it alot.  I think I'm going to buy it.  The bottle is really pretty also.

Andrea


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm going to purchase this scent. I love it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 3, 2006)

I really loved the way it smelled, but was kind of disappointed in its staying power.  Does anyone know if this has a lotion also?  I think it might be a good scent to layer.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 3, 2006)

Good to hear. I think I smelled it on a magazine page. And I'm a sucker for a pretty bottle.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Good to hear. I think I smelled it on a magazine page. And I'm a sucker for a pretty bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, and that too!!


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 8, 2006)

*Love It*

I LOVE IT! i smelled it in a mag. and my sister and i fell inlove with it.  so this sunday is my sisters birthday and guess what i bought her? yup!  see, i buy it for her but i get to use it here and there =)

btw, the bottle is really pretty...ahh...princess!


----------



## liv (Oct 21, 2006)

I LOVE this!  I tried it at the counter, and it stayed for a long time on me (afternoon to about 11pm), and didn't morph into something nasty on my skin.  I have a little sample spray, and I have been using it up!  And the bottle is beautiful, it will look so pretty next to my lolita lempicka. lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_...And the bottle is beautiful, it will look so pretty next to my lolita lempicka. lol_

 
So funny!  That sounds like something I would say!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 21, 2006)

i think it smells nice, kinda different though, what notes are in it?


----------



## liv (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So funny!  That sounds like something I would say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My sister always laughs at me for wanting perfumes just because the bottle is pretty, but I would actually use Princess.

Also, there is a body lotion, at the counter I went to, they were selling a gift set with 1.7 size Princess, body lotion, and mini purse lotion.  It came in a bag, but I don't remember how much it was.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 26, 2006)

I love it!  it's really nice.  it's not overpowering.  and the bottle is so adorable!  I love crowns haha!


----------



## misskita (Nov 27, 2006)

I have this, love it.


----------



## Mirrorness (Dec 1, 2006)

This will be the next pefume I will purchase


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooh I'm so excited to see a thread about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom bought me a bottle as a surprise birthday gift after I tried it out the last time we went shopping together. It's a very light and pretty sort of eau de toilette, not too floral or cloying unlike many girly scents. I love it.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 7, 2006)

It's fairly generic and but I like it anyway. Like anything though it's grotesque when it's overdone. Today I was at a store and a girl was wearing it and it seriously left a huge cloud wherever she went. It was just way to much.


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

It smells absolutely delicious. So candy sweet! I wish I had the dosh to buy it right now!


----------



## madkitty (Dec 15, 2006)

i bought it at new york airport on a whim like you do but when I got home I noticed there is no staying power at all so its up on ebay LOL


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 15, 2006)

This is one of the top sellers at my counter!!  We ran out of the value sets like 3 times already and now we're not getting them in anymore


----------



## CharlotteLove (Dec 17, 2006)

I impulse bought it and don't regret it.
I love it.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 30, 2006)

I Got It For Christmas I Love It


----------



## REYNALD0C (Dec 30, 2006)

Question =]

Do all the bottle sizes come with the lil ring/top thing or just the biggest bottle?


----------



## mermanda (Jan 1, 2007)

you will also get little gold rings with it. its really cute. i work at sephora and wear the rings all the time cause im a dork.


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2007)

my bf got me this for christmas because i loved it so much.. one of my fave perfumes! although the lid has broken you where its like a gold crown ring.. well its really stiff to get off so it pulled off the button with it so now if i drop the perfume it will spill everywhere so ill have to be very careful!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 16, 2007)

I love this! my mom bought it and I use it all the time , it has no staying power though.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

LOVE this!  got it for Christmas from my hubby.  So pretty!  Nordies has it right now in their exclusive presale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The bottle will last you forever!


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 14, 2007)

Love it. My fiancé gave me a Vera Wang Princess gift set for Christmas. The body butter is divine and the best part is you get a ring/crown from the bottle.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 24, 2007)

i got a bottle for my 22nd birthday...  and i love it, i can wear it to work and on a night out... its sweet but fresh not sickly. I highly reccomend it, i always get compliements. =]


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the scent of this...but it doesn't seem to stick around for long.  I wish it had a little more staying power!


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought "Princess" a few weeks ago... and I love it~! It smells sooo good! 
Yah, it doesn't really have staying power.. but the bottle's so cute!!!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I havent smelled it.... but I plan on buying it just for the bottle! It goes with my rooms decor.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

It smells so good! The bottle is beautiful and I can't wait to buy this.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Have any of you girls tried the new version Flower Princess? If so what did you think of it? xx


----------



## Sugarae2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

love this perfume. It smells great and it good for everyday. 
I also love Vera Wang's description of a modern day princess (I would say it could easily describe me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..." Being a "princess" is about a mindset, not an age or demographic. It's about spirit, freedom, whimsy, confidence. The modern day princess is edgy, cool, with an effortless style. There's nothing predictable or conventional about her. She's not afraid to mix it up. Her approach to style is like her approach to life: offbeat and independent, with a wink of irreverence."


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I really loved the way it smelled, but was kind of disappointed in its staying power.  Does anyone know if this has a lotion also?  I think it might be a good scent to layer._

 
Yup, I have both the lotion and the perfume. Be careful with the lotion, because it's rather strong.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

ooohh i love this! super cute bottle and it smells divine!!! i took it on my honeymoon so whenever i wear it i get reminded of good times!


----------



## aimeilee (Jul 2, 2008)

I loved the smell in a magazine ad and my sister bought this for herself.  It smells fabulous on her but not so much on me...oh well...


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

i love this perfume!


----------



## revinn (Aug 4, 2008)

I wanted this so badly when it first came out..adorable bottle, and it smelled so yummy. But on me, with my body chemistry? Yuck. It smelled disgusting. Super disappointing, since my best friend wears it daily and always smells great.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love the scent.  Hubby loves it.  I have the body cream too.  Layering helps the staying power.


----------

